# My vet is incompetent about skin issues....



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

So im thinking my vet is incompetent about skin issues.
With Cesar she took a look and said "allergys"
i had to ASKED for a scrapping twice. said 'no its allergies"

took saddie in yesterday, i asked about her neck she says "looks like allergies"
:suspicious:

didint bother pushing the subject just yet, thought i would ask you guys first and do a little digging myself on google.
but this is what saddies neck looks like>>>>








any ideas? i was thinking possible demodex?
it is completly hairless


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fire your vet... we went through 3. we finally got results on the one were at now, Don't take it as "allergies" we understand that it can be allergies, but... we want to know the underlying causes of all these things, and that's why we went through so many vets...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I still think it is from the collar and getting moist or they are allergic to the material. When Cayenne had the gunkies on her neck I used a GenOne Spray Gentaved Topical and it cleared it right up. But without seeing it personally who knows if it is the same. Find a new vet, they work for you, not the other way around!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

does it itch?

when I first adopted murphy he had hair loss around his eyes which appeared to be demodex but they couldn't get a positive skin scraping. don't know what else it could have been but when it was at it's worst he would scratch it. i think I read that the mites dying off made it itchy. i think he ended up with a secondary infection as a result of it. i ended up using Tresaderm since it couldn't be diagnosed and it got better.

maybe someone will have some holistic suggestions for you to try?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of collar did she have on? How long was it on for? Zymox makes a spray that may help speed things up for you. Def can that vet. Find one who wants to talk to you and answer your questions. My vet and I have long conversations about this and that pet when I'm in with one for Fructosamine curves she asks me about the others. Always wants to answer my questions and doesn't treat me like an idiot. 
It doesn't look like mange at all. It looks like over rubbed skin, MAYBE an allergy. Demodectic usually starts around eyes and mouth, and sarcoptic is usually scaley and starts around the head and legs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am on my fifth vet since moving to Texas and looking for the sixth. It's so fricken hard to find a good one.

Being so localized to under the collar I would also suspect a collar allergy and no telling what conditions she was in, could have been wet or moldy etc. BUT, I would see if mange shows up, to just be sure.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

With the breeder, none of the dogs ever wore collars so its not that. shes not itching it at all, theres no scabs on it, its just...bald not red or irritated, theres just no hair :/


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks red and irritated to me.. But that must be the camera.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

when is the last time she had a litter?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Any chance they had a flea collar on her at some stage?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

IF it's not red and irritated you can use NuStock. It should help promote hair growth in that area. They might have had her on a tie out at one time, or food that caused an allergy and never addressed the hair loss. NuStock grew hair on a golf ball sized scar on Ecko's face. Good stuff. Stinks like the worst skunk, but it works.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I find it interesting though that both Saddie AND Cesar have this??? But Saddie didn't wear a collar??? Has this just occurred in a few days or did she come with it???


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ok let me try to answer everyones questions.

@whiteleo-nope no irritation. she has not been itching at all, no dryness like flaking its clean smooth skin, like that of a hairless cat :/

@bearmurphey- im thinking her last heat cycle,6 months ago? as she is in heat right now.

@molly- they may have, they always told me they used frontline, but they also lied to me about alot of shit.

@eckomac- pretty sure she was not on a tie out, they have a kennel in the front yard and when we drive past i will see the dogs out in the kennel on warm days, so it doesnt make much sense to have a tie out :/

@meggels- she came to me hairless. which it would make sense that its food allergy becuase when i got Cesar and he was eating diamond (the same thing the breeder feeds) is when his neck problems began.
but Cesars was itchy and irritated in the begining till i switched to raw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Then I think you'll just have to wait it out. Wait for the raw to work it's miracle and get her on a fish oil cap. Good Luck!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Then I think you'll just have to wait it out. Wait for the raw to work it's miracle and get her on a fish oil cap. Good Luck!


yeah with all the stresses going on right now..heat cycle, new home, new diet...it'll be a while before she is robust and healthy enough to get better no matter what it is....if it were bothering her i would definitely push for a dx but if it's not itchy, scabby, etc give it some time


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im still kind of scratching my head with Cesars neck :/
ive switched him to a harness so he nevers wears a collar ne more.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> Im still kind of scratching my head with Cesars neck :/
> ive switched him to a harness so he nevers wears a collar ne more.


Tobi has it too, he has a satin lined collar, that is made of canvas, he's got little yeasty patches on it, we keep it in check with solutions like betadine, and chlorhexidine... there is some hair loss, as in it's thinner than the rest of his neck by a large margin (terriers have fuzzy necks by nature) but it's hard to find one that doesn't have a "pink" neck. He also wears his collar frequently because we are very active with him, i've been thinking of getting a harness though for forego the collar and see if it helps.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> Tobi has it too, he has a satin lined collar, that is made of canvas, he's got little yeasty patches on it, we keep it in check with solutions like betadine, and chlorhexidine... there is some hair loss, as in it's thinner than the rest of his neck by a large margin (terriers have fuzzy necks by nature) but it's hard to find one that doesn't have a "pink" neck. He also wears his collar frequently because we are very active with him, i've been thinking of getting a harness though for forego the collar and see if it helps.


Really, neither of my dogs have it, Cayenne had it when she was going to daycare and they didn't take her collar off to play in the pool and she went home with a wet collar, but other than that my dogs are good as far as neck hair/baldness goes. Granted B.T's have thin skin, but if your leaving their collars off when not out. Oh, maybe because I use martingales and they are never snug on their necks when they are on, maybe that is it....:high5:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar has not worn a collar since the last post i created about his skin, hes only worn harnesses and i made the neck opening as wide as possible so it sits on his shoulders instead of his neck and while the redness has decreased its not gone.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Really, neither of my dogs have it, Cayenne had it when she was going to daycare and they didn't take her collar off to play in the pool and she went home with a wet collar, but other than that my dogs are good as far as neck hair/baldness goes. Granted B.T's have thin skin, but if your leaving their collars off when not out. Oh, maybe because I use martingales and they are never snug on their necks when they are on, maybe that is it....:high5:


All we use are Martingales as well lol, you know... it could be the wet collar on Tobi, but there isn't much i can do about that, he swims at the river


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

What did the previous owner say about the area on her neck? 

I Travel an hour away to see my vet who is better than the vets in my hometown!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Mouse has a bald neck too. I put it down to a metal allergy, as she gets hives if I put a collar with metal on her, however, I had a collar with no metal on her, and her neck went bald again... so she hasn't had anything around her neck for months now... but it's not getting better. My vet has no clue either, (and she has had skin scrapings) without expensive allergy testing. He thinks she has alopecia, which is common in blue doxies (which she is not)...

dunno. cant help you, just wanted to commiserate


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

deafdogs, that makes me feel better if nothingelse, at least im not the only one with a dog whos got neck balding issues...

oh, and i LOVE your siggy pic!! makes me laugh!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie Also has a bald neck. But the hair comes back if she doesn't wear a collar for a prolonged time.

I hope you can figure something out


----------

